# more diagnosis code questions



## fisherdawnmarie (Apr 22, 2008)

1. Any suggestions on a diagnosis code for increased cardiac enzymes?

2. Diagnosis for tracheal aspiration of thin liquid consistency? Anyone agree with 934.0?

3. Stable extensive pulmonary fibrosis and COPD. There is an extensive emphysematous component with large bulla seen in the upper lung fields. According to the ICD-9 manual I wasn't sure if I should use 496, 492.8, or both.

Thank you.


----------



## janetmoh (Apr 23, 2008)

fisherd said:


> 1. Any suggestions on a diagnosis code for increased cardiac enzymes?
> 
> 2. Diagnosis for tracheal aspiration of thin liquid consistency? Anyone agree with 934.0?
> 
> ...


The cardiac enzymes is a tough one...Abnormal chemistry blood 790.6???

The 934.0 looks good to me.  

Look at the excludes note in 496 - it excludes 492.8.  So I would go with just the 492.8 besides it is more specific than the 496.


----------

